# Hi - I'm new!



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi
I found  your website whislt looking for sites on natural IVF.

We have a happy & healthy 3 yr old and have been trying for nearly 2 yrs for our 2nd. We had a mc in Nov last year and I definatley feel that time is running out.

Whilst most of me is resigned to the thought of only having one and I realised that we are TRULY blessed, I would love to have another child so that DD has a sibling.

Has anyone heard of or had treatment using natural IVF?

Thanks for reading this post  

Jo


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi jo 
i feel ur pain love 
i havnt gone down the IVF road yet as i know we would have to pay as i have my DD from my last relationship and i do have factor v leiden which increases my risk of m/c and i would still have this risk by using IVF 
we have lost 1 baby to an ectopic and 3 by early m/c 
we lost our last baby july 04 and there has been nothing since 
but 1 good thing that has come out of this is that through all the heart ach me and DP almost split up through it and thanks to the advise from the ladies on this site we are now stonger than ever
and physically and mentally i think i am now ready to start ttc again 
but it is so scary

i wish u all the luck i can 
take care steph


----------



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks steph31 for your reply.

I don't know if we will carry on, I feel like I'm too selfish now! DD is so easy to look after, she's such a good girl and it's much easier now than when she was little. I don't know if I can do all the baby thing again.

Saying all that, I am 1 of 4 and cannot imagine not having siblings. It's sad to think that DD won't ever have a brother or sister.

I'm in the middle of 2ww so we will have to wait & see what happens!!

Good luck & loads of baby dust.

Jo


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi again 

i totally agree with u on how easy it is looking after DD now and all those baby days r far behind me  but i still hope that 1 day it might happen but it is less heart ach to plan the future with out  a baby ok its still hard but not as bad as how it was 

let me know how thinggs go with u 
good luck  steph


----------



## chloesteve (Nov 28, 2006)

We have a 4yr old daughter who we conceived quite naturally.  We have been trying for baby no2 for 2 and a half years.  I had an early miscarriage 19months ago.  We are going down the private route, IUI.  I do feel extremely lucky to have our daughter and am nervous about the next route we are taking.


----------

